# Work Wheel Bolts.



## bootylicious (May 18, 2012)

My work wheels are in need of new bolts. Being made in the early 90's they're showing their age. Work has the bolts for $20 for only 5 on their site. They're M7x30mm. I was wondering if running Bbs R's bolts which are M7x31mm would make any difference at all. Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We sell the m7x31 nuts and bolts for $1.25 each. They are made in Europe are chromed steel with a 10.9 hardness and come with the dacromet nut.


----------



## bootylicious (May 18, 2012)

but can you tell me if they will work? i have to know i won't have any complications what so ever.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I dont know if I have sold any for Work wheels


----------



## bouldozer (Dec 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We sell the m7x31 nuts and bolts for $1.25 each. They are made in Europe are chromed steel with a 10.9 hardness and come with the dacromet nut.


Do you happen to know the size of the flange/the flare at the top of the bolt? I'm looking for one replacement bolt for my sterns and the BBS ones are too wide. Also, where can I order them? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Ours are the same specs as the RS bolts.


----------



## bouldozer (Dec 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ours are the same specs as the RS bolts.


Oh okay never mind then


----------



## sirhodjibob (Jan 5, 2013)

They will work, I had BBS RS bolts on my 3 piece meisters


----------

